# Doodles



## Erikka (Jul 16, 2019)

Recently came across a website advertising a border CollieXPoodle. Bordoodles. And charging $1800 - $2500. How is it possible That have bought the idea that crossing a poodle with a different breed of dog will result in a superior "new" breed that would be better than a purebred poodle? It boggles the imagination.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Erikka said:


> Recently came across a website advertising a border CollieXPoodle. Bordoodles. And charging $1800 - $2500. How is it possible That have bought the idea that crossing a poodle with a different breed of dog will result in a superior "new" breed that would be better than a purebred poodle? It boggles the imagination.


People are gullible and naive. They don’t do their research before buying a dog. What used to be a mutt given for free or sold 50$ now costs 2000$!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes it is crazy, somehow these people think by mixing a breed they should get top $, evermore at times then a well bred pure poodle from a reputable breeder who has done health testing. It amazes me and all the alters are full and bursting t the seams especially during summer months and holidays when their so called owners decide to vacation or move.When I was a child a neighbor had a small kennel, where she did some boring, and she raised and showed GSD. One day a husky broker thru her screened in porch and it resulted in a litter of pups. My bf and i were both given a puppy from that litter, free! and back then the breeder felt her dog was ruined and had her spayed.  That was the first dog I got to call mine, of course I was only about 7 or 8 but the is the dog that gave me the love for all dogs.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

People want a Poodle... they really do.

But the Poodle has been allowed to become a caricature. A very feminine caricature. If Poodles were thought of as a normal, everyday, family dog, there would be no 'oodles'.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Country boy..maybe so..everyone refers to my boy as a she is so cute! They should see him playing ball in the backyard!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I think a lot of people get suckered in by how cute these mixes are as puppies but it's rare for them to grow up to become beautiful adult dogs. And the unpredictable behavior...I can't even imagine how high strung a poodle/border collie mix would be. People don't think about that stuff when they see a cute fluffy puppy.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Earlier this year I met a Poodle/Australian shepherd mix. OMG, it was the craziest dog I've ever seen in my life. Doodles truly get the worst from each breed that makes them. Purebred poodles and some purebred Aussies are awesome dogs. But put them together and whoa, not desirable or attractive in the slightest!


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

A friend of mine's daughter got a woodle. Wheaten terrier X standard poodle. Know anything about wheaten terrier's? High strung, dominant, terriers bred to hunt prey that fights back. Difficult dog and not generally thought of as a family dog. Guess which personality? Mostly wheaten with a little playful poodle. Very difficult dog, but I don't think he is dangerous.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Someone in our area is breeding bernadoodles. One of Babykins best friend is a Bernese mountain dog. They are huge with a heavy bone structure and a very sweet docile quiet nature. Their job was to plod along all day pulling the milk carts to deliver milk. 

This greeder is mixing a minipoo with a Bernese. Can’t think of anything nice to say about this. Of course no testing of parents for things like hip dysplasia although I don’t know if testing for that makes any difference with such disparate breeds.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Someone in our area is breeding bernadoodles. One of Babykins best friend is a Bernese mountain dog. They are huge with a heavy bone structure and a very sweet docile quiet nature. Their job was to plod along all day pulling the milk carts to deliver milk.
> 
> This greeder is mixing a minipoo with a Bernese. Can’t think of anything nice to say about this. Of course no testing of parents for things like hip dysplasia although I don’t know if testing for that makes any difference with such disparate breeds.


I am guessing the mother is the Bernese?? A mini wouldn't survive the size of those pups! That's really disgusting.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I certainly hope the father is the mini.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> People want a Poodle... they really do.
> 
> But the Poodle has been allowed to become a caricature. A very feminine caricature. If Poodles were thought of as a normal, everyday, family dog, there would be no 'oodles'.


Nothing wrong with being feminine. :wink:

But seriously. I think you're kind of on to something with this statement. It's like all the qualities they really want from their "doodle" are the poodle ones. So why not just get a freakin' standard poodle??? 

Sugarfoot with his "manly" beard is doing his part to represent the big, cool, masculine poodle! LOL


----------



## Artsifrtsy (Oct 22, 2019)

I volunteer for a rescue, so over the years I’ve rescued lots of types of dogs. About 15-16 years ago I got a call about a pair of golden doodles abandoned when a tenant moved out. I took one in. He was terribly shy. In demeanor he acted a lot like a poodle - he was emotionally intelligent. He meshed well with my pack. He was lean with long straight legs and was a great hiker and camping buddy. He had crazy hair though. I had him for 14 years. I miss him like crazy. I wasn’t looking for a doodle but he needed a home. This boy shed more than any dog I’ve ever owned. 









My Spoo is much like him in temperament. He’s smarter though. My Spoo is a great companion and loves camping too. 









Recently I took in another doodle. It was an emergency rescue. He’s nothing at all like a poodle except for his hair. He’s hyper and not the sharpest pencil in the drawer. Very sweet but he’s a 70 pound puppy. He’s got very soft curls but he does not shed. He’s very athletic but often he’s just too much to enjoy taking out on an adventure. I can’t imagine being in a camper with him. He’s a Tasmanian devil. 









The person who surrendered this guy had paid about 2 grand for him. It’s hard to fathom spending that on a mutt just because it doesn’t shed. I’m hopeful that the puppy phase ends soon. He’s sweet but he’s a handful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I’ve gotten so cynical. Doodles are always going to be with us, I’m afraid. It’s always a win for the greeders, asking more than the price of either breed for the cross du jour. I worry about compounding health risks of the crosses. But I would rather a doodle overpopulation in my local shelters than the pits and crosses we have now. They would find homes, no break stick required.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I considered a doodle. But I spent 6+ years wanting a dog before I was in a position where I could have one, so I researched my way out of it. 

A few reasons I see for their popularity
1) there aren't that many hypoallergenic large breeds. In my ideal world, with good health and no allergies, j would probably have a shepherd collie cross. Just think, I could have my ideal dog without the fur! Or at least that's the ad... 
2) there is a perception that purebreds have health issues and mutts are healthier. Yes I know there are really good breeders now, but I think within living memory, that was probably often true. 
3) definitely the perception of them being prissy dogs. I intended to give mine a retriever cut and not fuss... Instead she's all dolled up with a banded topknot, pom tail, and poodle feet 
4) men think they are "girly", so wives don't want them (seriously, if I saw a guy my age with a well-behaved poodle, I would be all over him  ) 
5) you don't see them very often so they slip from mind. I get a lot of comments on Annie that she is the first standard poodle they have seen in decades.
6)well bred poodles are not often found on kijiji/Craigslist or ads in your local paper
7) breeders seldom list prices. A lot of people have assumed my dog must have been way more expensive than the 1500-2500 doodles.

I think the more poodles you see, the more people will consider them. I think Annie's a good ambassador... she is very pretty. I thoroughly enjoy watching doodle owners eye her up enviously, and start the poodle conversation . I suspect a few of the women she has met will argue hard for a poodle rather than their shaggy straight haired partially shedding cross next time they get a poodle.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Dogs4Life said:


> I think a lot of people get suckered in by how cute these mixes are as puppies but it's rare for them to grow up to become beautiful adult dogs. And the unpredictable behavior...I can't even imagine how high strung a poodle/border collie mix would be. People don't think about that stuff when they see a cute fluffy puppy.



Not to mention having a raft of awful genetic diseases!


----------



## Jbean (Feb 18, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> 4) men think they are "girly", so wives don't want them (seriously, if I saw a guy my age with a well-behaved poodle, I would be all over him  )


They're out there:

My husband frequently wears his "I have standards" T-shirt. He hates dog hair on his clothes and the furniture. He won't consider a miniature, though. 

I used to see a neighbor walking his dogs while I was waiting for the bus. He was a big bearded guy wearing a T-shirt, jeans, boots and a belt buckle. He walked his two, very well trained toy poodles off leash. It was quite the picture.


----------



## Artsifrtsy (Oct 22, 2019)

Interesting thing about doodles. To get to the point where you consistently get non shedding puppies you have to breed back to poodles. My non shedding doodle is 3/4 poodle. That 1/4 Golden affects his temperament and intelligence though - he may resemble a poodle but I could never walk him off leash. My Spoo has been off leash since he was about 16 weeks old in social situations. 









Here he is in the local paper hanging out in an art gallery at 15 months old. He’s not perfect but there’s no chance I could trust the dood in this situation even on a leash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

For Want of Poodle said:


> 4) men think they are "girly", so wives don't want them (seriously, if I saw a guy my age with a well-behaved poodle, I would be all over him  )


Ya... Tonka's a chick magnet.

And weeds out the ladies who are impressed by Bully Breeds named Spike, or Zeus, or Killer.


----------

